# Piotr Zieliński



## Marco23 (13 Marzo 2016)

centrocampisti di questo livello tecnico( A parte pjanic) nel nostro campionato non ci sono


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Marzo 2016)

Forte da far paura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2016)

Da due anni a questa parte, ad Empoli, è cresciuto sensibilmente. È di proprietà dell'Udinese, quindi è probabile che l'anno prossimo torni titolare in Friuli.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2016)

Talento cristallino ragazzi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2016)

Lo prenderà il Napoli dall'Udinese, ne stanno parlando già da mesi.


----------



## Aron (13 Marzo 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Lo prenderà il Napoli dall'Udinese, ne stanno parlando già da mesi.



Il Napoli prende tutti i giocatori che dovrebbero prendere il Milan e l'Inter.

Allan, Jorginho, Gabbiadini ecc.


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Napoli prende tutti i giocatori che dovrebbero prendere il Milan e l'Inter.
> 
> Allan, Jorginho, Gabbiadini ecc.



E poi giustamente sta nel posto che dovrebbe essere di Milan o Inter.
Le cose sono logiche... il calcio per molti versi e proprio LOGICO.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Lo prenderà il Napoli dall'Udinese, ne stanno parlando già da mesi.


Ah, allora farà un grande colpo. Hamsik, Allan, Zielinski, più Grassi è un ottimo pacchetto di mezz'ali.


----------



## Marco23 (13 Marzo 2016)

Un giocatore con questo talento non è un po' sprecato al napoli? vorrei vederlo in una big


----------



## Aron (13 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> E poi giustamente sta nel posto che dovrebbe essere di Milan o Inter.
> Le cose sono logiche... il calcio per molti versi e proprio LOGICO.



Verissimo. 
La cosa assurda è che quelli che lo capiscono meno sono le persone che hanno potere gestionale nel Milan e nell'Inter, quelle che dovrebbero essere più esperte di qualsiasi tifoso e quelle che dovrebbero vedere meglio il quadro che hanno davanti.


----------



## Aron (13 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore con questo talento non è un po' sprecato al napoli? vorrei vederlo in una big



Il Napoli attuale è la seconda big d'Italia.
Ottima gestione, buona rete scouting, risultati sportivi ecc.


----------



## Marco23 (14 Marzo 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Napoli attuale è la seconda big d'Italia.
> Ottima gestione, buona rete scouting, risultati sportivi ecc.



Essere una big del campionato italiano non conta molto


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Essere una big del campionato italiano non conta molto



Non credo il ragazzo oggi possa pretendere arrivi una di quelle cinque big d'Europa a prenderlo e farlo giocare.


----------



## Marco23 (14 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non credo il ragazzo oggi possa pretendere arrivi una di quelle cinque big d'Europa a prenderlo e farlo giocare.



Penso che all'Arsenal ci possa stare


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2016)

Che giocatore ragazzi, quanto lo vorrei al Milan!


Magari col connazionale Milik


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che giocatore ragazzi, quanto lo vorrei al Milan!
> 
> 
> Magari col connazionale Milik



Si parlava di Kovacic di recente. Il croato è una trattativa costosissima e fuori logica, quella invece del polacco sarebbe fattibile eccome. Ecco, questa è una scommessa da fare.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Aprile 2016)

Il ds giaretta ha detto che roma e napoli lo hanno chiesto all'udinese a gennaio e che a giugno se ne riparlerà ma non per meno di 15 mln


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si parlava di Kovacic di recente. Il croato è una trattativa costosissima e fuori logica, quella invece del polacco sarebbe fattibile eccome. Ecco, questa è una scommessa da fare.



una società seria li prenderebbe entrambi, il primo in prestito e l'altro potrebbe investirci qualcosina poi ci metti di fianco kucka e hai un centrocampo sia tecnico che fisico


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

Zielinski sta facendo un gran campionato, ma il giocatore dell'Empoli ideale per noi è un altro


----------



## Marco23 (11 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Zielinski sta facendo un gran campionato, ma il giocatore dell'Empoli ideale per noi è un altro



Paredes? Comunque, vieni al Milan,Piotr!


----------



## prebozzio (11 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Paredes? Comunque, vieni al Milan,Piotr!


Mi piacerebbero molto entrambi. Tra l'altro, per Paredes, con la Roma potremmo imbastire uno scambio con El Shaarawy


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Paredes? Comunque, vieni al Milan,Piotr!



Già.
Centrocampo Kucka-Paredes-Bonaventura e si vince lo scudo a marzo.


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbero molto entrambi. Tra l'altro, per Paredes, con la Roma potremmo imbastire uno scambio con El Shaarawy



Se rimane Sabatini dubito lasci andare facilmente uno come Paredes, suo pupillo da sempre.


----------



## Marco23 (16 Maggio 2016)

Andrà al Liverpool


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2016)

Questo è veramente forte e sicuramente non verrà da noi .


----------



## kolao95 (13 Settembre 2016)

Da vedere e rivedere come ha spaccato la squadra avversaria in occasione del gol del 3-2 contro di noi e del gol dello 0-3 contro il Palermo. E c'era gente convinta che sarebbero stati soldi buttati solo perché non era titolare con la Polonia all'Europeo..


----------



## prebozzio (13 Settembre 2016)

"Il Napoli non si è rinforzato" cit.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> "Il Napoli non si è rinforzato" cit.



Io comunque non sono ancora convinto. Ha fatto due accelerazioni nelle due parite che ha giocato ma non mi sembra mai nel vivo del gioco.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da vedere e rivedere come ha spaccato la squadra avversaria in occasione del gol del 3-2 contro di noi e del gol dello 0-3 contro il Palermo. E c'era gente convinta che sarebbero stati soldi buttati solo perché non era titolare con la Polonia all'Europeo..



Lo sapevano anche i sassi che questo è forte. Ci ha aspettato finchè non ha capito lo potevamo pagare solo a chiacchiere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2016)

Sarebbe stato perfetto come numero 8. Perfetto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Settembre 2016)

Un paio di settimane e ruba il posto ad Allan


----------

